# Bonne fête Dear Prudence :)



## Calamitintin

Héhé, 6 mai, Sainte Prudence hein 
++
Cal


----------



## Primal

Hooray!! Bonne fête! C'est le jour après le mien. All the cool people are born in May!!


----------



## 94kittycat

Bonne fête, Dear Prudence! Merci pour tout ton aide ici sur les forums!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah ah ! Bien sûr, bonne fête à toutes nos chères mères de sûreté !


----------



## mickaël

*Argh, j'ai failli même pas le voir !*  Vais plus assez dans le Congrats, moi.

Allez, une petite blague carambar pour fêter ça comme il se doit  :
[FONT=Verdana,]Prudente (ou Prudence, comme tu veux  ), la maman allumette recommande à ses enfants : 
 "Et surtout ne vous grattez pas la tête !" <- oui, oui, rireS ici. 

Bonne fête grande. 


Et quelques petits souriards comme j'ai pas atteint le quotas et que tu les adores : [/FONT]


----------



## nichec

Okay, here's the congratulations from someone who's not cool ( because she's not born in May  )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Puissions-nous célébrer toutes les prudences en ce jour, sinon... prudence dès demain ! (m'enfin?! )

Mais je n'oublie pas la seule et unique qui nous soit si chère !!! 

 Bonne fête !   (thanks ... but no thanks, I know ...)


----------



## geve

Sainte Prudence, priez pour nous. 


> La Prudence de Michel Colombe tient dans sa main droite un compas (pour *régler sa conduite et mesurer la portée de ses actes*) et se regarde dans le miroir comme celle de Sainte-Avoye. Mais pour renforcer l’idée du regard de mémoire, l’arrière de la tête de la jeune femme est constitué d’un autre visage, celui d’un vieillard à la longue barbe et aux rides *marquées par l’expérience et la sagesse*...


 Malgré tous tes efforts, tu ne parviendras pas à passer inaperçue. Joyeuse fête, DP ! 

      moi aussi je mets quelques smileys pour décorer.


----------



## Ploupinet

Bonne fête aussi ! (au Québec ça veut dire bon anniversaire, mais bon, je reste Français hein !).


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh, *merci énormément **beaucoup les filles* (et Ploupinet &b Primal bien sûr . Mickaël, tu sais où tu te trouves   ), je m'y attendais vraiment pas et je n'avais aucune idée que c'était la sainte Prudence aujourd'hui !
Ça m'a fait cet effet là. Non, je rigole, c'était plutôt ça 



nichec said:


> Okay, here's the congratulations from someone who's not cool ( because she's not born in May )


Don't worry, very cool people are born in September  
(Oui, je dis ça au cas où vous voudriez aussi fêter mon anniversaire : attention, je vais y prendre goût, moi  )

Encore merci, merci², ça me fait vraiment énormément plaisir !!


----------



## Whodunit

_Haha, wie toll,_
_dass es solch einen Tag gibt!_
_Ich wünsche dir natürlich auch alles Gute_
_und nur das Beste zu deinem besonderen Tag_
_... __auf dass du uns noch lange im Forum erhalten bleibst_
_und weiter so tolle Fragen stellst und meine beantwortest. _​


----------



## Nicomon

Bonne fête Prudence  

*Dicton du jour :*
Au jour de Saint-Prudence, s'il fait du vent, les moutons dansent. 
S'il pleut à la petite saint-Jean, toute l'année s'en ressent, jusqu'à la grande Saint-Jean. 

Selon ce site, la Saint-Prudence serait aussi célébrée le 6 avril. Dommage, on l'a ratée, celle-là. ​ 
Le 6 mai est aussi l'anniversaire de personnes célèbres.  Mais chez-nous, c'est en effet toujours la fête.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Nicomon*:
Argh, à peine effrayant ce petit dessin qui bouge en plus ! 
Merci beaucoup en tout cas 

*Whodunit*:
Danke sehr für deine Worte 
Ich kanne leider nicht dir helfen (ich habe den Eindruck, dass du alles kennst) aber ich kanne viele Fragen stellen, indeed!
Phew. Es hat mich eine Menge Zeit gekostet, diese paar Sätze zu schreiben, deswegen bevorzuge ich es, auf Englisch weiterzuschreiben   (oui, oui, ça doit te dire quelque chose) (voilà, maintenant, ça suffit pour l'humiliation publique )
Seriously I guess that in a few years I will study German a bit more (I've completely stopped, as you can see, so I'm more than rusty) & then, the German forum will suffer: gné gné gné ! I'm the devil!!


----------



## jlc246

Now that I know about your name day, here is a song for you. It's a little late, but you are so kind that I'm sure you won't mind.

Happy St. Prudence's day to you
Happy St. Prudence's day to you
Bonne fête dear DearPrudence
Happy St. Prudence's day to you

and many happy returns of the day! 

jlc


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks Jlc 


jlc246 said:


> It's a little late, but you are so *kind *that I'm sure you won't mind.


even though I think you must have mixed me up with someone else   J'ai une réputation à tenir, moi, attention !


----------



## Thomas1

*Well, I am even more late... but I believe tu tiendras ta réputation.    *​ 
*  Bonne fête, Dear Prudence !  *​


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, enfin quelqu'un qui sait que je ne suis pas kind  
Merci Tom !


----------



## Panpan

Et j'arivais le plus tard!  Mais je dois te remerciait l'asistance avec ma mauvais lingue francais.
Bonne fait
Panpan


----------



## DearPrudence

It's never too late ...  Don't worry, no panpan cucul for you  
Thanks Panpan


----------



## Panpan

DearPrudence said:


> Don't worry, no panpan cucul for you


Tant pis, mais ça valait le coup d'essayer.
Panpan


----------

